# Traditional Wedding Pictures



## Roper57 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there anyone out there that does Traditional
wedding pictures reasonable.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

what do you consider traditional?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You might want to check out this site. Ray Keeling is one of the original 2Cool members. The pics on his home page are of Shadman (Jeff Shaddix) and his wife, Katie. My wife and I attended their wedding. Ray did a good job.

Mike


----------

